# So Who Pays?



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I put in an order with Mann Lake.  They made a mistake and shipped Super Boost instead of Bee Boost. It's an easy mistake. However, they charged me for the amount of Bee Boost ($49.95) that I didn't receive. The Superboost that they shipped by mistake was only $11.99 which I didn't think I needed to return (at my cost).

I sent a couple of e-mails, and after no response, I called and they sent out a package of Bee Boost. They apologized for the mistake.

I waited and never received the corrected order. I called, they said wait a couple more days. Still no package. I waited a whole week.

So I called back and they shipped out another order of Bee Boost. I got it today. They also charged me another $49.95. They ate the shipping charges of $1.85

I wasn't expecting that second charge. I guess I was under the impression that businesses absorb the losses with the Postal Department. I seldom have these issues and the companies I've previously dealt with never charged me the second fee for something the USPS lost.

Am I unreasonable to expect Mann Lake to ship me a corrected order without charging me a second time?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Not unreasonable at all. You received one shipment and that's all you should have to pay for. This is part of being a mail-order business. My guess is that they're up to their neck in orders right now and simply goofed. Call and be a pest until you get your charges reversed.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I have never had any problems with Mann Lake. And never had a problem that we didn't work out together.

I don't see being a pest is going to help right up front. Now that you have everything you were planning to have and then some if I read this right? Get all of your charges and shipments together. Get in touch with them on the phone and walk them through what happened from beginning to end so that they understand exactly what has happened. Then let them offer a solution.

I have done business with them for years and they have never given me the impression that they are into scamming their customers. It's a mistake and they have done what they thought they needed to do. I'm more than sure they are very busy right now, it's easy to make mistakes.

Don't get yourself worked up over a mistake and go after them in the attack mode and they won't have the need to be defensive.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bizzy knows*

Mann Lake is First Class. So is Dadants. They will make all good you can count on it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

call them and talk with the owner or manager. Tell them what happened and what you expect to be fixed.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't they have any tracking info for the lost packages? Tracking info is a small price to pay compare to replacing lost merchandise.

The business has the responsibility of making sure the customer receives the merchandise they paid for.

You should return the SuperBoost, at Mann Lake's expense. They may decide to tell you to keep it for your inconvenience, or they may pay the return shipping costs.

If you used a credit card to pay for the first item, don't be afraid of disputing the BeeBoost you didn't receive. (and then pay for the second shipment.) A credit card chargeback is a way to reverse a transaction after it has cleared. This is offered by your credit card company. Typical examples of using this would be if your card is stolen and used, or if you bought something and the seller failed to deliver.

I'd call and explain the situation, and see if we could get the problems cleared up. Don't threaten to call the Better Business Bureau on them, or threaten them with a credit card chargeback. Know your options, and don't be afraid to use them if need be, but try not to come across as bullying.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Bizzybee said:


> Get in touch with them on the phone and walk them through what happened from beginning to end so that they understand exactly what has happened. Then let them offer a solution.


Pretty much what I meant by "being a pest". I never said be an unreasonable pest, but you do have to start talking and make sure you get ahold of someone who can actually resolve the problem. Sometimes that takes being rather insistent, especially at the peak of the busy season.


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

*Mann Lake corrected my problem no charge!*

I ordered paint from Mann Lake last year. What I expected to get was a lightly colored translucent stain, what I received looked like whitewash. Dont know if the problem was mine because I was not clear on exactly what I wanted or on their part because they mistakenly shipped the wrong stuff but when I called them they fixed it without any hassell. They shipped me the correct paint immediately at no additional charge. When I questioned them on how the return the "mistake" they told me to keep it or dispose of it which ever I wanted. I guess the cost of shipping did not make it feasable to return it.

Their "Quick Coat Natural Oil" is a 'Penetrating Oil Exterior Wood Finish' made from Linseed & Tung Oil. It gives the wood a nice warm color and allows you to see the woodgrain while preserving the wood. My first hives were a couple of coppertop garden hives and I wanted to make them look nice, but I also wanted them to 'not stand out' Traditional white kind of shouts out 'Look at ME!' while the wood tone is more subdued. This Oil Stain did the job nicely and has held up well so far. 

I ordered from Mann Lake 3 times last year and have no complaints about their service.

I agree with everybody else try talking to them again. Insist on talking to a manager. Be calm, state that you are sure this has all been a misunderstanding that you have heard that they are an excellent company to deal with and supposedly have superior customer service but that so far that is not what you have been experiencing with them. Stay reasonable and firmly insist that they correct the problem, it does not hurt to point out that you are being penalized for matters totally out of your control. After all it was not an error on your part that the wrong item was shipped initially or that the post office appears to have lost the shipment. Remember you usually get more accomplished by being calm than by ranting and raving.
Good Luck.


----------

